# Xp-latop Type Question



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My company IT guys have had our laptops in for Lotus Notes 'upgrades' and now I cant set my own photos as a desktop background in the usual 'right click' 'set as' etc....

Is there any work around?

The right click option is there, it just doesnt work......









Ta......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, sorry should have said, that box is now greyed out....


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know anything about Lotus Notes Jason, but it sound like they've "profiled" your laptop whilst they had it in, I'm not sure there's anything you can do about it without an Administrator login. Someone who knows more about XP might be able to help, its been years, and several windows incarnations, since I had to do it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nasty administrator









Not much you can do to get around it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought that may be the case









But its odd, they messed with some of my files and stuff, took off msn messenger and some other stuff so I thought theyve made it admin protected so I cant put non work crap on it, but its not, I can still install software to my hearts content, Ive almost got it back to pre-messing, all except the desktop picture


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I thought that may be the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily Jason, you may find that next time you restart, some or all of the changes you've made will be lost.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fekkers!









Ta anyway


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sort of worked it out...

Control panel - Apperence and themes - change background- customise desktop- desktop items- tab 'web'- go 'new' it then gives the browse option to add a pic which I then had to resize and drag to fill the screen....

I got there but what a faff









Thanks all....

We will see if it 'sticks'


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I just googled 'bypass administrator password' and found this link http://www.metacafe.com/watch/369198/bypas..._in_windows_xp/

No idea if this actually works (I am the administrator on my company laptop and can usually







remember my own password).

If it works, turn the tables on your paranoid administrator. Reset their password, then log in as them and give yourself permission to set the desktop picture.

Edit, just read the comments at the bottom of that page. Read them for a simpler option.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> I just googled 'bypass administrator password' and found this link http://www.metacafe.com/watch/369198/bypas..._in_windows_xp/
> 
> No idea if this actually works (I am the administrator on my company laptop and can usually
> 
> ...


Cool ! Ta


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this picture your striving to get back?

Ally, Harry or a ferrari?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > I just googled 'bypass administrator password' and found this link http://www.metacafe.com/watch/369198/bypas..._in_windows_xp/
> ...


Looks like that's bull, unless you're already an administrator. in which case you wouldn't be having the problem. The google search brings up some other promising links though.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

If it's just the administrator user account is on the laptop, I'll send you a disk Jase that will give their account password.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like you might have the problem sorted but if not you could always try installing a program like Ultramon.

I use it because I have two monitors on each computer and it lets me set an individual background to each monitor as well as some other stuff. Its a small program that sits in the system tray and lets you adjust desktop settings. It overrides the default wallpaper set in XP quite happily. If I remember rightly it has no problem working around XP policies. Can't say for certain on your network though.

Its a trial download but i might have a full version code for it lying around the place somewhere if its actually of use. All above board, honest


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chers Rob, Ill let you know


----------

